# Benefits Of Covid 19



## Chet (Jan 13, 2022)

We know of the dire consequences possible, but can you think of any benefits? It can't be all bad.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 13, 2022)

I agree. People have been badmouthing covid-19 for years. It's time we got some other perspectives.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2022)

Um - it's been good for the mask industry?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 13, 2022)

I get a lot more done around home and property then I did before Covid.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 13, 2022)

It's been great for the media.  They love it and wouldn't let go.  It's been great for BIG Pharma as they are smiling all the way to the bank.  Business has never been better for psychologists and other that work with depression and suicide.  For everyone else it's been like living in hell without the free heat.


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

It gives are more insight into the workings of the government, unfortunately, it does restore our faith in them.


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Helps you to save more easily, you can't go out to spend
as much as you used to, at least I can't.

Mike.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 13, 2022)

I don't spend as much money for shopping, i.e., browsing various favourite stores or going on plane trips for vacations.
My house is cleaner as I spent a great deal of time organizing areas and getting rid of stuff I won't use.
More closer time with immediate family.
I have lost weight by being more conscience of what I eat and I also do more cooking at home and less eating in restaurants.
I can probably think of a few more...


----------



## Della (Jan 13, 2022)

I lost 13 pounds when I had it and haven't gained it back.


----------



## David777 (Jan 13, 2022)

For those individuals that have considered such, medical workers, authorities, and politicians, it gives them some experience and practice of what to do in case a truly deadly virus rises up in the future whether naturally or from some psychopath or tyrant using CRISPR gene splicing technology that adds something like anthrax onto a greatly more spreadable head cold virus.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 13, 2022)

It's given us humour: This morning I saw a neighbour talking to her dog about social distancing. It was obvious she thought her dog understood her. 

I came into my house and told my cat, we laughed a lot.


----------



## Jules (Jan 13, 2022)

It’s been good for stores not having to stay open longer hours to keep up with the place next door.

It’s been great for grocery stores - if you own one.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 13, 2022)

David777 said:


> For those individuals that have considered such, medical workers, authorities, and politicians, it gives them some experience and practice of what to do in case a truly deadly virus rises up in the future whether naturally or from some psychopath or tyrant using CRISPR gene splicing technology that adds something like anthrax onto a greatly more spreadable head cold virus.


I bought the new Cuisinart CRISPR gene splicer with smart scan. I'm making oven fries with it this evening.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 13, 2022)

We've saved a fair amount of money over the past couple of years... by not going to the casinos nearly as often, and not going to the restaurants, most of which are closed to indoor seating.  We've only driven about 1/2 the miles we usually do in a years time.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 13, 2022)

Door Dash has got to be loving it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 14, 2022)

I've developed a greater appreciation for direct contact with friends and family that I took for granted in the past.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 14, 2022)

Outside of going to the grocery store early in the morning when no one is around, I don't go any place.  Sure has saved me a lot of money.  No malls, no restaurants, no winter escapes to the sunny south, no nothing.  I hope this pandemic is over and I can spend the loot some how.  I really hate to die with the cash in the bank and not be around to see the big smiles on the faces of my kids when they learn what their "ole" man left them.  Darn it all!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2022)

It has become easier for people to accept the fact that I won't be joining them.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 14, 2022)

Reducing the excess population? (As Scrooge put it.)


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 14, 2022)

Covid has benefited me by getting to work from home for the past couple years, which is awesome and I get more sleep.  
Plus I did some cooking for the past couple years' holidays, and had the time/energy to switch to fake sugar and improve my blood test results for triclycerides, potentially giving me more years of life?

And I would guess the vaccine makers and medicine makers have gotten a big boost from covid.  Someone here had posted a link to an article about a really amazing medicine invented in Israel to help treat covid that also helps people rapidly recover from the common cold.  Imagine, a cure for the common cold, and we always thought it couldn't be done!


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 14, 2022)

COVID-19 generated Operation Warp Speed, a moment of enlightenment that exposed the power of recent scientific advances that in turn produced results in combating disease that had heretofore been deemed unthinkable.

"The pace of innovation was moving quickly before the pandemic, but I believe Covid-19 took it to a higher level. The pandemic became genomic sequencing’s moment, as scientists around the globe worked to unravel the virus’ code to try and beat it. Most prominently, the pandemic shone a new spotlight on the mRNA technology used to develop some of the vaccines."
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbes...care-leaders-learn-from-operation-warp-speed/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2022)

Tish said:


> It gives are more insight into the workings of the government, unfortunately, it does restore our faith in them.


Do you mean “does not”? @Tish


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Do you mean “does not”? @Tish


Yes I mean Does not, thank you for pointing this out, going to try and edit it.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 14, 2022)

This AM the wife & I had *'quality time'* waiting 2 1/2 hours in a drive up line at a Covid testing facility so she can have a minor procedure done on Monday.  The hospital has delayed or canceled *ALL* except emergency surgeries.  They are anticipating all the beds will be needed for that darn *'fake'* Covid. They are still taking patients only who can be seen/helped as out patients.


----------



## Knight (Jan 14, 2022)

Great insight into how people react when they are panicked.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 14, 2022)

My company "retired" me earlier than I was expecting.  I would have worked until I dropped because I was afraid I wouldn't have enough money to retire.  Now I realize I do and have no stress and obligations in my life.  This is the same for many other older workers from my company that I keep in touch with.

Many Baby Boomers retired due to Covid and the workforce will be missing them because they had experience and were willing to give up their lives for their careers.  So, a big positive is that Baby Boomers have now learned to enjoy the rest of their lives.


----------



## Islander (Jan 15, 2022)

Tommy said:


> I've developed a greater appreciation for direct contact with friends and family that I took for granted in the past.


My family and I started using Zoom in March 2020 and we have continued a tradition of meeting every month.  I got reacquainted with a niece who I had lost track of for 30 years.  We also discovered a cousin who has joined us.  Our family never spent much effort communicating, and we have grown much closer over the past two years.  We also put new energy into developing and maintaining a genealogy that had been started by my nephew. For me it has created a whole new appreciation for family.


----------

